# Wincore replacement windows



## missdoc77 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm hoping to get some opinions from anyone who has chosen to use Wincore 5400 vinyl windows.  I have the opportunity to replace my very old single-pane windows with Wincore.  I'm curious about how much I should be expecting to pay.  They are offering "60% off" as a special educator program but the quote we've received is still coming in at an average of $680 per window, installed.  That seems to be on the high end to me but I don't know enough about windows to compare them to the quality/cost other brands such as Pella or Andersen.  The quote given is for the following size windows:

1 slider, 59x47"
Double hung:
1 - 58x58"
1 - 47x58"
2 - 72x58"
1 - 70x58"
1 - 23x59"
2 - 17x59"

They will be Low-E, Argon-filled, ETC dual Low-E, ETC Low E366, divided light (the grids between glass panes), 1 will be opaque/obscured glass.  We're supposedly getting all of the "upgrades" for free as part of this program.  They quoted the retail cost of these at nearly $13,000!  

Any advice??  Are these windows worth that much or am I being fooled??


----------



## missdoc77 (Apr 22, 2012)

I guess I should point out that I do realize the Low-E, dual Low-E and Low-E366 are simply different amounts of UV and thermal protection... someone correct me if I'm wrong.  I listed all of them in the OP just going from the options that were noted on my estimate.  I didn't have a chance to do my research before the estimate so of course have questions now that we have the numbers in front of us!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 22, 2012)

That breaks down to about 1,444.44 a window. Figure on the high side, they might at best, have 225 in a window, pay 100 an opening to install, the rest is profit and overhead. I would get a couple other estimates. Go to a local window supply warehouse and ask the mgr who he would have put windows in his house. Just my :2cents:


----------



## missdoc77 (Apr 22, 2012)

My "promotional" estimate came in at about $680 per window as I mentioned in the 1st paragraph.  This is supposedly 60% off their retail cost.  Without going through more estimates just yet... I want to know what would justify $680 per window.  What should I look for that tell me I'm getting my money's worth?  Reading online is pretty confusing since I don't have vast knowledge of window structure quality, etc.  You can go to Lowe's and buy a single 36x60" double hung window for $350, made by BetterBilt.  What I don't understand is how BetterBilt compares to Wincore.  They're both EnergyStar qualified and to someone like me look like a good window.  LOL  It seems to me that my windows are strange sizes.  4 of them are twin hung - I think that's the right term.  Should I be counting those as 2 windows when comparing to other types??  I'm probably really just confusing myself!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 23, 2012)

I would suggest looking at J D Powers, Consumers Report, Good House Keeping and see who they rate as the best window. Window companies are notorious for phony mark-ups and mark downs. They want to make you think you are getting a deal. 

Yes, 2 windows with a mullion attaching them count as two windows.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 23, 2012)

Replacement windows are all custom made to size, so it's no big deal if your windows are "odd sizes".
There has to be more companys in your area selling replacement windows, get some more prices.
I've never had and problums with Wincor window I've installed.


----------



## dthornton (Apr 23, 2012)

Pella and Andersen are both good rated brands. Home Depot will install anything they sell (they don't actually install, but have contractors do it), and it will be done right. They guarantee all installations. They will even come out and measure and give you an estimate. No window should cost the price you stated. As long as the window is energy star rated, it will be decent  ... they have to at least meet minimum standards.


----------



## missdoc77 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, another question...  our house is old (1984) and the siding is bad in some places around a couple windows - water damage, but the source of the water leak has been remedied.  Anyway, I am guessing with these original aluminum windows, there's likely to be some repairs required before the new windows can go in??  The Wincore guy said our cost - which boils down to about $475 per window accounting for the twin hung - will include repair to ANY damage found during the installation.  They will hate me b/c I'll be the one inspecting every single hole.  LOL  To my question here... do most installations include this kind of repair work or do you typically get charged extra for damage they have to fix?


----------



## joecaption (Apr 24, 2012)

Most often there's an extra charge if it's anymore then just replacing the window.
Please do not follow the other posters advice on having HD or Lowes do the work or use Pella windows.
There quotes for siding and windows has been almost double what mine have been.
Both do not have anyone on staff, there all subs that install there windows.
If you check out a web site called Pi**ed off consumers, you will see hundreds of Pella customers with some very real complants about them.
(your going to have to fill in the blanks, it was going to be blanked out  if I spelled it out)

I'm trying to help someone out right now that had Lowes come out and install all new siding, deck, and windows.
Every single thing is going to have to be all redone.
Broken cranks on the window, sticking so bad some will not open. 
The siding is already falling off, leaking, and bubbled up so bad it looks like someone set a gas grill to close the wall everywhere.
They installed the bottom rail on the railings up side down so they filled with water and split, used steel screws, no supports in the middle so they all sagged.
Installed new decking over an old deck that all the post had rotted out,


----------



## dthornton (Apr 24, 2012)

I didn't necessarily mean that the home improvement stores were the option. What I was saying was the H. D. here will have anything you buy installed, and will guarantee it. Of course the work is only as good ad the contractor they use. The point I was trying to make is that the original quote for those windows  outrageous. A similar company came to my house a couple of years ago and wanted to sell us $20,000 in windows. Amazingly, when we said we couldn't afford that, he "discounted" it down to $12,000! I suggest checking with the bbb to find a contractor, and get a reasonable quote. BTW. .. thanks for the heads up on the Pella windows. ..never knew they weren't good!


----------



## missdoc77 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, everybody, for your suggestions.  I had a long talk with the founder and CEO of the company - and who did my quote for the Wincore windows.  I have a better understanding of the value of the windows and what we'll be getting for our money.  After recalculating for 13 windows instead of 9 (I was not counting the twin hung windows as 2), the numbers make better sense.  $475 per window falls in the middle of the averages I've found online.  These are their best/upgraded windows of their 5400 series.  I have a good gut feeling about the company the people I've dealt with so far and we're going to go with them.  I've been assured that we will be 110% satisfied... so we'll see.  I'll be very anxious to see how the new windows will affect our cooling bill this summer here in the frying pan that is Houston!!  Thanks again, everybody.  I'll be sure to post here after the job is done.


----------



## dthornton (Apr 24, 2012)

I just wanted to say one more thing, then I'll shut up.    ... Check with BBB and see if there have been any complaints against this company, and ask the company to give you a couple of references you can call. If everything still looks good, then you need to decide if it is worth it to you to invest that much money in windows. You will not recoup $13,000 on the sale of the house.


----------



## missdoc77 (Apr 25, 2012)

A couple of you have kept missing the fact that I'm NOT paying $13000 for these windows!  LOL  Good grief, no.  That's what they said RETAIL would've been.  It's only going to be about $6000.


----------



## plasterandlath (Jul 9, 2014)

go to lowes or homedepot and order the windows;  you already have the sizes;  get a reliablit window;  each window will probably be less than 200 bucks. If these units are truly replacement windows, you can do it yourself.  It is really, really easy.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 14, 2014)

Most local contractors will install replacement windows. Problem is, each has their own 'favorite' brand, so there's no way to compare apples to apples. If you have worked with a contractor before and you have developed trust, that may be enough to make a selection.

Maybe someone here will be able to give you a quick primer on different kinds of replacement windows (vinyl, wood, etc.). The initial price seems high to me - even at New Jersey prices.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 14, 2014)

Most times the quality of the window dosn't count as much as the quality of installation. Windows should be stripped out, repairs made and new installed to the newest code requirements. Meny contractor will tell you they can replace the windows without damage to siding or interior, good luck with that, they can make it look good for a few years but they have not solved any proplems from the original installation.


----------

